# Sunsets



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Been playing with the new D60 while Im working offshore. Im finally starting to get used to using it and Im getting some pretty good photos I think. Ive also been reading a lot of material and soaking it all in. These are 2 different sunsets that I managed to capture and some pelicans I was practicing on. All photos shot with the 18-135mm lens. CC welcome.

Enjoy-


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking at the photos after I posted them the colors look flat on the sunset shots. Not sure why that it is. That look a lot richer on my computer.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Foxtrot704 said:


> Looking at the photos after I posted them the colors look flat on the sunset shots. Not sure why that it is. That look a lot richer on my computer.


Pic #1 - not to me, that is a very good one.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

This is what I thought of when I saw you photograph..

"Mark 13:26 (New International Version)

26"At that time men will see the Son of Man coming in clouds with great power and glory."


----------



## Axisman (Nov 17, 2008)

That second sunset would be even better cropped as a panoramic shot; cut out as much of the water as you can when you crop it. Try to leave just enough water to show that it was there.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Panoramic crop*



Axisman said:


> That second sunset would be even better cropped as a panoramic shot; cut out as much of the water as you can when you crop it. Try to leave just enough water to show that it was there.


Something like this?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

These look pretty good. 1). Besure you are in the same color space, sRGB, and not AdobeRGB, 2) Besure and sharpen for the web. Use the unsharpen mask, and values of 400, 0.3, 0. Good start!!!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I personally like the ocean included in the sunset pictures. I like how you kept your ocean in level. Great pictures!


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

sandybottom said:


> I like how you kept your ocean in level. Great pictures!


They didnt always come out level. I was able to adjust the horizon in aperture2 to make sure they were straight.

Thanks for the tips stargazer.


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope you don't mind I used pic 2 for a background.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

redhead said:


> Hope you don't mind I used pic 2 for a background.


x2


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

redhead said:


> Hope you don't mind I used pic 2 for a background.


I dont mind at all. Im just glad people enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Foxtrot. I love the second shot. I like the way the sun is craddled in the clouds. When taking sunsets every minute counts so I usually take many photos at different exposures to see which one I like best. Every sunset is different so placing the sun in the frame can make a big difference in the final photo. Try the rule of thirds and even dead center for the sun placement. I like the water reflection but to much water can take away from the photo as well. Also remember that the sky can really explode with color well after the sun has completely set. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Fisher Lou, thanks for the comments. On that particular sunset I took about 50 pictures in about a 45min window and then went back picked that one out of all of them. It was neat looking at the pics and seeing the colors change by the minute. Fortunately for me, I work offshore and have plenty of opportunities to capture sunsets/sunrises.


----------

